# Can You tell me the name of this plant?



## MarcosL (Nov 9, 2010)

I have it in my Aquarium but I can't find the name.

Thank You
Marcos.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It looks to me like http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=132


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Yep, my guess would be Rotala sp. 'Vietnam'


----------



## MarcosL (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank You v. much guys!


----------

